# 103.6 Fever no other symptoms



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My Samantha had a temp of 104.9 when she had anaplasmosis. Never stopped eating, but she was head shy. How accuratemisnthe thermometer? I do it rectally...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

first, relax. That's a pretty low fever for a dog. Sort of like 99 in a human.
But then I would have her checked for the various tick borne diseases. Many of them first present with low fever. Some with very high fever.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks Janice & Barb. That was my first thought and checked her for ticks THOROUGHLY. None found, not even a mark. I just applied the Frontline on her last week.

I got the thermometer a couple months ago and I check her temperature regularly (once a week) - it has stayed at 101.3 until today. I actually felt her a bit warm when I got home, yelled at everyone in the house for taking her out in this heat but was put back in place as no-one took her out other than potty breaks. Can you tell I over-reacted?  
Her temp is now at 103.3 - so that is a good sign. At least it is going down and not up. If it stays up I will take her in. I know I have to really freak out at 105 an up and 102 - 104 is alarming.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

101.9 as of about 15 minutes ago. Her nose was a bit runny so I will keep on watching her.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

glad to hear it isn't getting any higher!
I would still have the vet draw blood and check for tick borne diseases. The ticks you can't see because they're so small are the real issue.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Reading your description, I also thought Tick Borne Disease. Perhaps living in CT has my mind skewed toward them, but when in doubt I check it out.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Back to 101.3 this morning. Will go in this morning to get some blood drawn and have it checked just in case. The swimming plans for this morning seem to have been "revised".


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Claudia*

Claudia

Let us know what the vet says!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

TBDs are sneaky, insideous things. Always better to get them checked out!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

no call back from the vet; I assume no news is good news. I assume TBDs with dogs is just as hard to detect as it is with humans. I assume she is negative since the vet has not called; but I will repeat mid August (we have regular check up app't) even if she does not show symptoms.


----------



## Princiepie (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a 14 year ok'd golden r has fever of 103.3 and no appetite ....heads up and wondering .....any suggestion


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Fever and not eating means a trip to the vet. It could dozens of things. At 14 years old, don't delay, take her tomorrow.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Vet vet vet, asap tomorrow


----------

